# Please ID the fish in this video



## cholile

From the 1:09 to 1:19 mark there is an all yellow fish. I have that fish. I thought it was a hybrid of some kind because the yellow is so bright, but I guess the videotape proves otherwise. So name that fish!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVVKQDIk ... re=related


----------



## dielikemoviestars

Could be a saulosi female.


----------



## noki

Why do you think you have it? I'm not sure, similar to "Msobo", there are many similar fish.

If you bought yours from a mass market store, or from a mix tank, it is unlikely to be your fish.


----------



## noki

There are many Yellow Lab/ Red Zebras for sale lately


----------



## cholile

salousi or msobo female are good bets (especially salousi since the next scene is a brief clip of what looks like a salousi male, but the fish has eggspots. Do females develop eggspots? I know eggspots are used by males specifically to entice females and to use during the breeding process that's why I figured only males would develop them.

didn't buy it at a store. how many similar fish are there? two is not that many  i don't think there's a single peacock or hap that looks like it and i don't know of any from tang. or victoria that look like it, so there can't be that many which look like it. the only fish i know next to nothing about are mbuna so not surprised that the two closest are mbuna.


----------



## noki

neither of those fish you are refering to are Saulosi.


----------



## cholile

neither of what fish?

there is one fish in question and two suggestions were made. one was msobo, by you, and another was saulosi someone else. so i have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## noki

the yellowish female at the 1:09 mark is not a Saulosi... the male fish that follows (a M. zebra type) is not a Saulosi either.

Mbuna females can have smaller eggspots in most species


----------



## cholile

i appreciate the input but don't understand why you're so cryptic.

how do you know the yellowish fish is not a saulosi? 
you also said it could be one of many fish, what are those many fish? (it's definitely not a red zebra. i've owned many and their shape are far different from that of the fish in the video and their color is more orange).
how do you know the male is an m. zebra type?


----------



## dielikemoviestars

The body type is slightly off for it to be a saulosi, I'll admit. The next male is definitely not a saulosi male - either an afra male or a zebra (looks exactly like the next male, a red top zebra, minus the red top).

There are tons of fish in the lake (850 species) that aren't available in the hobby, which is probably why Noki thinks you may not have this particular fish. Can you get a photo of your fish?


----------



## cholile

yes, I will try to get a photo of the fish. i didn't think about the availability within the hobby so i guess that's what noki meant. I had looked through so many profiles and saw so few, that I just didn't understand the idea of there being endless possibilities.

i'll get a photo and maybe it'll turn out that it is a hybrid after all.


----------



## why_spyder

That yellow fish in the video is NOT a saulosi - body shape and size is all wrong. There are many mbuna species out there with yellow/orange females. I think the guess of M. msobo female is right on - as that was my first impression as well.

The BB male that follows that shot is a Metriaclima species - not a Cynotilapia species. That male looks a lot like the Manda variant of M. zebra.


----------



## cholile

here's a picture so everyone can tell me that, apparently, it looks nothing like the fish in the video


----------



## noki

cholile said:


> here's a picture so everyone can tell me that, apparently, it looks nothing like the fish in the video


sorry :lol: it looks nothing like the fish in the video.

Your fish is a manmade "Peacock" hybrid, a mix of Mbuna, Hap, and Peacock... nobody seems to know what the exact mix is... it has no scientific name

The fish in the video may be Metriaclima "Membe Deep", less orange than a "Msobo". "Msobo" are somewhat common now and could be found.


----------



## 24Tropheus

I think the fish at that point in the video may be a Tropheops but its pretty mute point now. :wink:


----------



## 24Tropheus

Can I take that back? I think the post above mine is more likely after looking again.  

Nice video though.

Can anyone ID the location from the varieties shown or knows what part of the lake it was shot at?


----------



## cholile

don't want to be the diction police, but you mean moot point, not mute point.  sort of like when people say irregardless (as a redskins fan I heard Joe Gibbs say that time and again).


----------



## dielikemoviestars

Yeah, definitely not the fish in the video. It's a hybrid.


----------



## why_spyder

24Tropheus said:


> Can I take that back? I think the post above mine is more likely after looking again.
> 
> Nice video though.
> 
> Can anyone ID the location from the varieties shown or knows what part of the lake it was shot at?


Identifying the location would mean contacting the person that shot the video.


----------



## etcbrown

Actually, for my money, I think both the yellow fish and the following blue on blue appear to be kingsizei.









Psuedotropheus sp. "kingsizei lupingu" female









Psuedotropheus sp. "kingsizei north" male


----------



## why_spyder

Well, we could go on and on guessing what species they are. I mean, just look at how many mbuna look alike. lol. Without actually knowing the location and more about the species living in that particular area - its all just guesses.


----------



## etcbrown

Wouldn't want to have any guessing on an identify this fish thread now would we? :thumb:


----------

